# Passport Required to Return from Canada?



## JT62 (May 18, 2007)

I am driving into Canada with dd this summer. My passport has long since expired. DD does not have one (she's 12).

I assumed I wouldn't need one, as the regulations seem to be for people flying.

However, there is a thread on the Mexico board that says i's not a problem leaving the US, but returning.

What should I do?

Thanks

JT


----------



## eal (May 18, 2007)

You will not need a passport to re-enter the US in your car until July 2008.  And these regulations govern re-entry into the US, not entry into Canada, where a birth certificate or other proof of citizenship plus a photo id will suffice.  

Canada Customs after July 2008 will likely want US citizens to have a passport when they enter Canada, so that they will have no troubles getting home.


----------



## Dave M (May 18, 2007)

eal said:


> You will not need a passport to re-enter the US in your car until July 2008.


Has the date changed? The U.S. State department still says the effective date could be as early as January 1, 2008.


----------



## marshmans (May 21, 2007)

You might also want to check to see if you need anything special for your daughter (that's what DD is right? still kind of new to this!)  I know when we leave Canada if a child is not traveling with both parents then it is recommended that we have a notarized letter from the other parent stating that the child is allowed to cross the border.  I don't think that this is a rule but would definitely be a good thing to have if you do run into any trouble at the border.


----------



## PeelBoy (May 22, 2007)

You do not need a passport to enter or to leave Canada, as long as you have sufficient proof you are an American.  Proof includes driver's license, birth certificate and other reliable IDs, preferably with photo.

When you are flying back to US, you will need a valid (not expired) passport.

For now, if you are driving, walking, swimming, or boating, you do not need a passport to re-enter USA.

A passport will be required regardless of the mode of transportation the latest by July 2008 (July 28 if my memory serves me well.  Sorry I have no time to check the files in my office) or an earlier date as soon as homeland security is ready after January 1, 2008.


----------



## Karen G (May 31, 2007)

JT62 said:


> What should I do?


Get a passport. It will make things much simpler.


----------



## pedro47 (May 31, 2007)

Question Will the passport be stamp after the year 2008 when an American enter into Canada? 

 I hope the U.S. State Dept add more pages to our passport.


----------



## eal (Jun 1, 2007)

You won't need a passport to enter Canada, you can use your driver's license and save on passport pages.

You will only need a passport to enter the US


----------



## Karen G (Jun 1, 2007)

eal said:


> You won't need a passport to enter Canada, you can use your driver's license and save on passport pages.
> 
> You will only need a passport to enter the US



I think the OP intends to come back to the U.S. and not remain in Canada indefinitely.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jun 1, 2007)

http://travel.state.gov/travel/cbpmc/cbpmc_2223.html

Under the Western Hemisphere Travel Initiative (WHTI)

The proposed implementation timeline has two phases:

Beginning January 23, 2007, ALL persons, including U.S. citizens, traveling by air between the United States and Canada, Mexico, Central and South America, the Caribbean, and Bermuda will be required to present a valid passport, Air NEXUS card, or U.S. Coast Guard Merchant Mariner Document, or an Alien Registration Card, Form I-551, if applicable.

As early as January 1, 2008, ALL persons, including U.S. citizens, traveling between the U.S. and Canada, Mexico, Central and South America, the Caribbean, and Bermuda by land or sea (including ferries), may be required to present a valid passport or other documents as determined by the Department of Homeland Security. While recent legislative changes permit a later deadline, the Departments of State and Homeland Security are working to meet all requirements as soon as possible. Ample advance notice will be provided to enable the public to obtain passports or passport cards for land/sea entries. 

The passport requirement does NOT apply to U.S. citizens traveling to or returning directly from a U.S. territory.  U.S. citizens returning directly from a U.S. territory are not considered to have left the United States and do not need to present a passport.  U.S. territories include the following: Guam, Puerto Rico, the U.S. Virgin Islands, American Samoa, Swains Island, and the Commonwealth of the Northern Mariana Islands.


----------



## eal (Jun 1, 2007)

The OP will need a passport to get back home, but he/she won't need to worry about pages getting filled up with stamps if he/she uses a driver's license to enter Canada.  (I don't think Canadian customs officers stamp passports actually, I think they just scan them).


----------



## PeelBoy (Jun 1, 2007)

eal said:


> The OP will need a passport to get back home, but he/she won't need to worry about pages getting filled up with stamps if he/she uses a driver's license to enter Canada.  (I don't think Canadian customs officers stamp passports actually, I think they just scan them).




In accordance with the most recent instructions from CBSA, American passports will not be stamped, after the new rules.

The world is changing everyday, so who knows.......


----------



## AKE (Jun 5, 2007)

We travel between Canada and the US all of the time (as one of our sons goes to school in the states) and passports only get scanned if you go by car.. if you fly then they may / may not get stamped (it seems airport dependent).


----------



## Marge007 (Jun 30, 2007)

BIRTH CERTIFICATE and photo ID are necessary.

Two weeks ago, we flew from Orlando to Calgary. Well, I did...
DH was refused on the flight for no BC. According to everything we had read (including 3 very recent news articles), photo ID and proof of having applied for passport (downloadable from state dept site) was all they claimed was required. His passport had not come in time. Returned to airport the next day, and was asked for it at airline counter, but NO where else the entire trip... not US or Canadian customs...

We also visit Ontario often by car (family in Niagara Falls NY).  Used to really need nothing. More and more looking for BC and photo ID. 

Passport will make it much easier. Expect to wait minimum of 3-4 months to receive yours after application.

Marge


----------

